# Awaiting First-Time IVF



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

My husband and I are on the waiting list for IVF after Clomid has failed. We are due to begin treatment in the summer. I myself have had absent periods for the last few years so I guess the fault is with me (I'm sorry, I don't know the correct termonology yet). I am very confused and a little anxious as I'm not quite sure what to expect. Please help x


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hiya, just wanted to say hello... I understand that you are pretty confused, anxious at the mo... we are all really in the same boat. IVF can be scary, stressful.. but in the end so worth it.. just think.. at the end of summer, you might be preggie   now that is a lovely thought!
Take one step at a time... being on here, reading forums, getting to know ppl, getting advice is really helpful
I wish you all the best
xxx


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey,

Thanks so much! Yeah, I know, I'm sure it'll all be worth it! So far, finding this site has been the best support ever! Everyone is so lovely! Where are you in treatment?

Claire x


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Claire, I am waiting for af to aarive then start at the end of this month, around 29th  
very exciting 
Whats the next move for you?
xxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Claire

I am starting first time ivf this month. I know Jelly from another thread. Hope your well Jelly? 

I understand your nervousness too. There's so much to take in and coming to terms with IVF is hard. But it could mean being pregnant before 2012 is out!! Which like Jelly said is exciting 

I have had both my tubes removed due to hydrosalpinx as Jelly. I am on tablets for 21 days at mo then will be starting my down regulation around 22nd hopefully . So very exciting

Lots of luck to you. Stay in touch. We have another thread going for newbie ivf people which is very good

Em xx


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey,

I should really check out that other thread then! It is pretty exciting but not really done much research, they only scratched the surface at my initial clinic appointment.. so got lots to learn! Everyone on here seems so clued up! Been reading lots of bits and pieces on here tho, piecing things together... 

Bet your dead excited, you'll have to let me know how you get on and how you find it...

Thanks for both of your help... it's nice to have company! lol xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

just ask anything you want on any forum, all here to support each other  
it all gets easier with time  
xx


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Jelly!

I'm sure it will, I'm just not used to all the terminology and abbreviations yet (although someone kindly sent me a list of what they mean), now every time i have a convo with someone, i've always got to consult 'the list' lol Plus, everyone seems to have a lot of experience, long time in the game maybe...!? I just hope I can be as helpful! x


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

I am very new to this as well, you will get on track quickly tho once you get going   i am still abit unsure of certian short cuts hehe
the only way to learn is to read and ask  
There is always new ppl joining all the time so sure you be able to give advice to them too.. how it feels to start all this, being told you cant get pregnant naturally and so on, about all the tests and so on... never stops hehe

what is your next step? sorry you might have said, I am very forgetfull hahaha
xx


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

It's ok, don't worry. I the world's worst for forgetting things!

Our next step is IVF in the summer time. I was told that the waiting list was almost three years long so you can imagine my surprise/shock/horror when i called up to change my contact details that we are booked in for this summer after only being on the list almost a year! Thus, bulldozing news let me to here, desperately seeking advice, pearls even! lol 

I hope everything works out for you, by the sounds of it, you've had a tough ride?! x


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

summer be here before you know it! so take it you will be having all the tests next.. or have you had them? chlamydia, HIV, bloodtest, AHM, Hep.. test for your man too....
it is very exciting once you get going but yes, all of this is suuuuucchhh a waiting game and it does play on your mind sometimes, been a few sleepless lnights for me I tell you  

Think I have been pretty lucky compared to some.. yes has been hard, but losing my tubes wasnt really a big deal for me, they werent workig anyway.. think it was being told *they are comletely blocked and you cant get pregnant without help* that hit me the worst at first! Then being told partners sperm not great was a bit of a down fall for me but hey hoo.. life must go on...  so now ivf/icsi and just want to start   now waiting for af to show up (period) then another 21 days wait! Oh my god, this waiting game!!! hehe
xxx


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

We've had all the tests, even the horrendous 'Dye' test! Omg! Worst thing ever! Then we went for our funding consultation.. all went well there too... so on the waiting list we went! lol I know, wont' be long at all, that's what scares me, unlike most, I'm not too anxious to get on with it as I need at least a decade to digest things lol

The waiting must drive you mad... my partner's sperm ain't so great either... but they hey... he and I are even! hahaha 

Thanks for putting the 'period' in brackets as I almost had to consult the 'list' lol


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

hehe, you get there girl  
xxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Claire,

Hope your well. I'm very new to site too and still getting my head around abbrevs and language used. But your right everyone is so lovely. Would like to know how people get that pink writing under there name everytime post??

Yes the dye test was horrendous!! But at least most of testing is behind you. Be starting ivf before you know it

Will keep you both updated. Tablets are going well but getting headaches so trying to drink lots of water. Starting taking wellwoman too so get folic acid and vitamins in case miss them diet

Speak soon

Em xx


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Em

Yeah, I'm doing fine. Sorry to hear about your headaches.. hope they don't last, drinking water may relieve it a little.

I should really get back onto the Folic Acid, stopped taking it when I gave up with the whole Clomid thing, but now that I'm going to give it another go whilst waiting for the IVF, I'd better stock up!

Yeah, keep us posted! It's nice to hear about other people's treatments, gives you a break from worrying about your own lol xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Em - hiya girl, kep drinking loads of water like you doing. I suffer from headaches normally so god knows what Ibe like later. The pink bit you talking about is the signature.. go into
Profile
Forum Profile
Signature, here you add anything you like, age, treatments, way forward, test results, anything   then save.
Hope this helps
xxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey hun

Thanks Jelly. I'll have a go at doing my signuture this aft ! Oh no hope you don't get even worse headaches 

Hey Claire,

Yeah been drinking loads of water and seems to be helping. Want to get into the habit anyway ready for when injections start. As with taking the vitamins. Getting hubby on pregnacare too . Just ordered his and hers. Yeah nice to chat as its really helping me get my head around everything and learning sooo much from other peoples experiences!!

When do you think your ivf will start claire?

Emxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

well done on signature. Soz to hear that you mc   sure next year is our year  

Claire hope you well.  

I keep on having period signs... I am hoping this will not show up much before next Thur, Fri as surgery is closed over xmas!!!! little bit worried aarrgghhhh  
Hope you all having a great weekend
xxxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Jelly

Thanks. Your advice regarding signiture was great.

I'm sure 2012 is our year   I'll be raising a big glass of pop to it on New Years Eve 

I hope your af comes when its supposed to. Mine came 5 days early but I think that was due to op. But good as means get to start sooner 

Let me know what happens

Speak soon

Em xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hiya, yeah, not sure if its a good thing tho.. they would just keep me on injections for longer I think.. as closed over xmas.. oh well, lets see... that sort of aching pain I had earlier has gone so might have just been a warning sign saying its coming hehehe...... only had a very light af after op last time, so maybe its just building up for a super heavy one now  
I be raising a HUGE glass of orange juice one New Years eve hehe DOH! will have to drink it thru a champagne glass to make me feel part of the team hehe. 

xxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey

Hope your all well. 

Feeling a little low today  
Don't really know why think its just the thought that the next few months may be another emotional rollecoaster 

Hey Jelly,

Thats funny as my af at mo is really heavy so hopefully clearing it all out after op. Why would they keep you on injections? have you got your injections?
Good idea having it in a champagne glass 

Em xx


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello Em, Claire & Jelly!

Is it ok if I join your thread, as Em recommended it! 

A little bacground about me....i'm new to this site and new to IVF! My hubby and I have been ttc for 2 years and after lots of investigations we have been put in the 'unexplained fertility category'. Although 2yrs ttc isn't that long I am 39 and hubby is 38 so we decided to embark on our first IVF as time isn't on our side!  I have been having acupuncture the past 4 months to help prepare for IVF and I start down regulating on 13th December, baseline scan is on 3rd Jan and EC should be sometime wk/c 16th Jan. We are feeling very excited about the journey we are taking and I'm sure will be made more real when al my drugs are delivered! 

Em & Jelly - when do you start tx and what are you anticipated EC dates?

Claire - great site to pick up lots of tips and advice before you start tx next summer. We actually started preparing for our IVF journey in about Aug and really think preparation both physically and mentally is key.  

Looking forward to getting to know you all in the coming weeks.

Lx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Lx

Nice to see you,ve joined 

Sounds like you have had lots of time to prepare yourself for the ivf journey and are ready. I have been ttc for over 2yrs and it is a very long time especially when your hoping every month. I'm sure you have read a little about us from the thread. I have only known since sept that we would need ivf so feel I have just about come to terms with it. Very silly but even up to having my tubes removed I hoped by some miracle I would get pregnant naturally. It just wasn't to be as it wasn't for you lovely ladies. Lots to look forward to and I too am very excited for the coming journey we will all be on together 

I am on af now which started on 1st. Our appt for down reg is 21 days after af so should be around 22nd when I start if all goes to plan. I think EC will be around 20 Jan maybe earlier depends on how stimms goes as I have low amh. So if things go smoothly for us we could be getting our EC in same week  I too feel once have had the first appt and get the drugs it will become a very real situation

Lots of luck to us all. Here's to 2012

Em x


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Em, hope you are feeling better today  
Keep having signs of af. Think they would keep me on injections for a bit longer if I come one earlier as closed over xmas and new year so wouldnt be able to have scans...  havent checked this tho, but heard it from other ppl here. Havent had my injections stuff yet, I get that when I go in to see nurse and when they show me how to use it.
Hi L - welcome. This is such a fab website isnt it. Lots of supprt here. I am currently waiting for af, should be here thur, fri.. then I wait 21 days to start, so at the end of Dec. Having ec early feb, so you guys are ahead of me, you can all tell me how you getting on and what I can expect lol
xxxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Jelly,

Feeling alot better now thanks. Just one of those days I guess  Feeling back on track now.

Hope you get af soon. You might not be on injections for longer depends when you start them. I'm the same and don't know until I go to clinis whats what. All I know is appt for D/R should be before xmas and thats when nurses wll show me how to inject etc. 

Speak soon

Em xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hiya, yes hard to know as all this pretty new to me lol

Hope all is good with everyone...

Looks like af will show today!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Jelly

Hope your ok? Hope everyone else is ok??

Did you get af? 

Em xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hiya girl, I am good ta. Af meant to be here fri, but woke up this morning with such bad period pains.. had the pre start bit (sorry) so will def be in full flow later this eve, tomorrow morning. Have to phone clinic and see what happens now, as will change all my dates. 
How is you??

Hope all ia well with everyone  
xxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey,

Thats goog news Jelly  
Let us know if your dates have changed? Very exciting

Em xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

yes, all in full flow.. will ring clinic today and check.. but looks like I might start now on the 28th this month.. my brithday    
Clinic always so busy in the morning, so will call later
How are you?? 
xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

called my clinic and date will stay the same, 29th it is. They are closed up to then and said this was fine lol. At least this way I can have a small glass of champagne on my birthday hehe

How is everything with all of you?
xxxxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Jelly

I'm not too bad. However abit alarmed tonight as starting leaking out of left nipple  My breast has been hurting over last week but just thought it was period and new tablets etc. However now it looks like it is either a milk duct infection or a very rare side effect of tablets. With the pain I am in I feel it could be infection. Hope its nothing worse 

On the bright side I got my invoice from clinic today to say once we pay our down reg appt will be sent out and scan dates. So very exciting!! We'll be starting before you know it 

Speak soon

Em xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

Not long now ladies  

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hiya Em, I had liquid coming out of my nipples (sorry, horrid) years ago and had it all checked and mine was nothing to worry about. I was on the pill back then and that affected me and body in all sorts of ways. Dont squeeze it! Maybe have yourself checked by a doc in a few weeks if still there. If you keep squeezing, your breast will only create more.. its like having proper milk in your breasts....

Beckyboo - OH YES bring it on lol
xxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all

Jelly- thanks for reassurance. Been to docs today and he said he doesn't think its anything to worry about but is sending for scan to be on safe side as feels like me better to get all clear before start d/reg. 

Not long now hey!!  

xx


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Evening first timers   

Em - hope your breasts sort themselves out in the coming days.

Alls good with me and feeling very geeky at the moment.....I'm a very organised person and so have just knocked up a spreadsheet which lists each day starting from DR and what I need to do/take/drink each day plus if I'm having a bad day with side effects I was planning on monitoring it and only taking pain killers if it's really bad! Is anyone else being geeky??!?! OMG - only 5 more sleeps til I start DR! 

Lizard x


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Lizard - how are you??   hehe that made me giggle. I wouldnt say I have everything written down to a tee like that but good for you  
You must be sooo excited!!
xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi Jelly - I' really good thanks and really excited about starting! Had a bit of a shocker on Monday when all my drugs arrived....wowsers there are lots of them and looked somewhat complicated as I'm on 300 menopur during stiming which I have to mix! 

Just posted a note on another thread re time of work during EC& ET - what are you planning on doing? 

So how are you feeling now you have your date of 29th Dec to start? 

Lizard xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

I dont work   I used to work as a PA in London 2 years ago, got made redundant and never looked for another job again hehe.. lucky to be with a fella that earns enough to support me and my shopping habits.. so ec and et wont be an issue for me, so cant help you there. From what I have read is that ppl go a bit crazy sitting at home worrying about it, so maybe if you do take time off, keep busy...??

Roll on 29th   very excited  
xxx


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

I aspire to be like you!    I actual love my job, but it would be fantastic to work just 3 days a week and not 5. Little does hubby know I'm not going back to work after maternity leave  . I'm 40 next year and have waited way to long for our baby and want to be a stay at home mummy.   

Lizard xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Bet you cant believe you starting soon   let me know how it goes from day to day.. good for us to know what its like. You doing a short or long protocol??
xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Lizard, that spreadsheet sounds like a fab idea ! I wish i was organised like that. I have been reading about what people have been posting on here what to eat & when but i find it a bit confusing. I will prob do it all wrong lol.

Ive posted in the other thread ref time off but im using hol for scan, ec & et. Then not sure, feel bad having it as sick but dont want to use hols so will cross that bridge when it comes. Boss knows about tx and he has been really good.

I would love to not go back to work after maternity leave   it works. But not sure if could afford too. Maybe come back part time that is a possibilty. My work only really covers part time hours anyway. Im sat here doing nothign half the time lol (Ok maybe not nothing, i am on here haha)

Hey Jelly, how are you? Tummy any better?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Beckyboo - yes finally feeling better. That was 3 days of hell!!!! Glad weekend is here  
Hows your cold?
xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

Yay for the weekend. You got much planned? Glad your pains have gone  

Yeah i feel loads better today, just got runny nose now     Ah well .

Im on 225 Menopur Lizard, not had my drugs yet but had my schedule. eeek

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

man is taking me for a posh dinner and a comedian show Sunday.. but thats about it   too bloody cold out these days lol
you?
xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

It is cold, meant to get even colder tonight ! Brrrr

Sounds fab  

We are off to my inlaws for the weekend, hubbys moms 60th bday so all going out for a big family meal sunday. Love going over there cos they really look after us and pamper us  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

sounds lovely  
xx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey girls,

Jelly& Beckyboo- sounds like you both have nice weekend planned  Nice to have things to do other than think about ivf. Have you got your start for down/reg Beckyboo can't remember sorry . I should get mine today. Hve to ring clinic this aft to find out but she's sure it will be before xmas. Arrgh!!
Sorry to hear you've had a cold Beckyboo and must seem very real now your schedule has come 

Lizard- Wow your spreadsheet sounds great. Would also love to be that organised. My DH loves spreadsheets so may have to get him to do us one  My breast seems alot better today but still don't feel myself. I have temp and feel bit sicky  Not sure whats up maybe just build up of this pill
Bet your so excited about d/reg only being 5 days away. You will have to keep us posted on what's its like. As for work they have been really good and said just to take whatever I need off so its nice not to have that pressure. Wish I was like you Jelly and didn't work as wouldn't feel guilty then

All- I have read alot about what to eat and not to eat etc. I have also just got the Zita West book so feel even more confused now  I'm already taking pregnacare and have a pretty healthy diet anyway. Its just the extra protein thing and milk and cutting out caffiene 

Hope you all have lovely weekend

Emxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey Em,  Hope you feel better soon, have you been to the drs?

Yes ive had my schedule, got an appointment on 23rd to kearn how to inject lol and will be starting that date, baseline scan 18th Jan, then ec w/c 30th Jan. Its all very reall definately now i have that. Havent got my meds yet but they are listed on my schedule and the measurements so thats a bit odd seeing that. Be even odder when i get them    Hope you get your schedule today  

Ive bought the ZIta West book too, and to be honest so far ive not learnt anything yet that i hadnt already learnt from here or other sources lol. Will carry on looking through it though. Im on pregnacare conception too & hubby is on wellman conception. I eat quite healthy too but have had to cut out my diet coke ( am a bit of an addict   ) Have heard contradicting views on pineapple so im just gonna avoid that one i think, but im gonna try to do other things recommended, if im not too confused lol.

Have you got much planned for the weeeknd? It is hard not to think about all this isnt it, especially when it is so close. It feels like its all i think & talk about lately  

Lote of love 

xxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Beckyboo

Thanks. Yes been to docs and he feels its nothing to worry about. Not at work today as feel wiped out. Just had a look at side affects of this pill clinic gave me cilest and the side effects are some of the things I'm feeling. So gona out it down to that at mo. But if it continues I might ring one of the nurses at clinic and ask.

23rd will be here before you know it  I've got a feeling mine will be around that time but hopefully will find out this aft and let you know. Think i'l prob cry when I get my meds as it will be very real 

Yes I have learnt just as much on here as is in the book in some ways but still lots of stuff in her book thats hard to get head around. Anyway all will become clear for us all I'm sure  Yes I'm not too worried about our diet as it is healthy with few meals out and takeaway one a month but will try and up protein like people of suggested and drink milk which shouldn't mbe too hard. Gona avoid pineapple and brazil nuts I think as too many conflicting views and get those vits in pregnacare anyway

Yeah got a busy weekend socialising. Me and hubby are off for meal just two of us tonight which we try do once a month so looking forward to that  Then out tomorrow night at friends house for takeaway/meal then at my parents all Sunday aft for roast. Can't wait. Just hope I feel a little less tired and sick.

Em xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend  
xxxx


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

I've got the ZW IVF book too and we have pretty healthy lifestyles so not too much of a change. So for me it's going to be 2-3 litres of water & about 1 litre of milk per day,  lots of warm food for my uterus so porridge & honey or blueberries for breakfast ( my acupuncturist has said honey is  good for you but I can't remember why), homemade veg soup for lunch, 5 portions of fruit/veg per day, couple of portions of fish per week. We'll continue to take our conception vitamins plus I take non-acidic vitamin C and E-400 with selenium pills too. No booze at all starting DR (i am having a sneaky glass of fizzy this afternoon decorating the xmas tree!) and no tea/coffee (but I don't drink tea or coffee anyway) I've also suspended my gym so no exercise from now (I'm quietly chuffed about this as struggle  getting up at 6:30am in the winter to go to the gym before work...hee hee  hee!). Hot water bottle on my tummy at night between now & EC, and upping my protein intake during stimming as protein is good for growing eggs. I used to eat a lot of fat free/low fat stuff as lost 1 stone earlier in the year but not having that now as they are full of sweeteners. Hope I don't put on any weight, but my BMI is  25 so not worried if I do put on afew pounds! And at Christmas I'm going to limit my sweets/chocolate intake!  Like you beckyboo, i love diet coke/Pepsi max but stopped drinking that about a month ago  . Not sure about the pineapple/brazil nut thing either beckyboo so after your advice will be avoiding that now. But  most importantly, i will continue to have of lots fun, laughter and loving with my gorgeous hubby! Wowsers, just realised I have written an essay 


beckyboo - Enjoy your weekend at the inlaws and getting pampered. Great to hear you are on menopur too...let me know what you think when you get it delivered....it looked soooo complicated to mix, but the clinic does teach us!

Em - hope you had a lovely meal with hubby last night and you are feeling better physically and mentally after going to the doctors. Enjoy your roast at in-laws tomorrow! 

Jelly - enjoy your posh dinner and comedian show tomorrow and curling up indoors as its soooo cold out! 

AFM - decorating the christmas tree today and also making our Christmas wreath for the front door. Will be enjoying my last glass of fizz for 10 month  . Still got a bit of a cold/stuffed up nose so tomorrow is a lazy day with hubby making a roast and curling up on the sofa watching a movie! 

Enjoy, love,   and   to you all.

Lizard xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Gosh you girls are sounding so good and got it all planned out   good for you all  

I am not going to worry too much re all of this, I am a pretty healthy person anyway. Just feel like I dont want this taking over my life.... I will cont as normal  
But so pleased for all of you, keping yourself busy and soon it will be time  

Lizard, I put my xmas tree up Thur lol, looks lovely   enjoy fizzy as well, I had half a bottle when I put mine up  

Guys, if you like diet coke and so on.. have you tried the caffein and sugar free one? might be on option for you.....
xxxxxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey all,

Hope your enjoying weekend?

OMG!! Rang clinic yesterday and they gave me my dates to start  I have down reg appt on the 22nd Dec and first scan 09/01!! This it on the ivf road for real 

Lizard- Lol was abit of essay Sounds like you have it all planned out. I'm pretty much the same eat healthy just need bit more fruit and veg daily. BMI 23 and have also given up exercise but was wondering if swimming was an option. But going to avoid exercise for first cycle I think. I'm taking pregnacare too and cutting down on the caffiene as is DH. I'm a tea belly so gona be difficult. I agree lots of fun, family and laughter to continue. I love diet coke but have stopped drinking it. Feeling bit deprived though limited caffiene and fizzy 

Jelly- Theres not much to change for me either as like I said to Lizard were healthy apart from odd meal out and takeaway, which i'm not going to stop as I think it shouldn't take over our lifes. I put my xmas tree up on 2nd as i'm a big xmas lover. LOVE xmas and new year. 

Beckyboo- Hop your having nice weekend

Speak soon xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

OMG soooo excited for you!!!!!!!! You must be jumping up and down lol  
Re exercise, swimming great until you have et. I think that if you are a gym bunny you shouldnt have to stop it all together.. too many changes I believe sends your body into shock. I do yoga, swimming and a light run here and there   nothing to heavy.

Yeah, I just dont want this whole ivf taking over my body if that makes sense, I would only then starting worrying about everything and I am a worry as it is hehe.. I believe that worrying what you eat and dont eat, drink, might make things worse.... and also, so many ppl believe in different things to eat and drink lol.. read that apparently milk can be bad in big amounts too so you see, I would only confuse myself hehe.... and worry and stress we all know can affects pregancy so I think that in itself is a bigger deal for me. But we are all different   we do wat is right for us  

Soooo happy for you!!!!!!! we will all be pretty close together then lol
xxxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Jelly

Thankyou!! Very excited  So pleased we all be close together. Be so nice to support each other 

Yeah worry is not good when going through ivf so drastic change is not something I will be doing but will be following peoples advice on here as think its good advice regarding vits, caffiene and alcohol. But your right hun we all need to do what we feels right for our bodies 

Sooooooo pleased too!!! On countdown now

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

sooo exciting!!!!!!!!       
xxxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

I Know. Lots and Lots of luck and     for us all!!
Hope 2012 is our year   

xxxx


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

You ladies are right, that you have to do what is right for you during your IVF journey. We started preparing for it afew months ago and made small adjustments to diet/lifestyle back then, so my body won't be doing anything different to what it has the past few month. Upping my water intake to 2-3 litre per day was probably the hardest so glad started that ages ago  I'm hoping tx won't takeover our lives, but with Christmas and NY to celebrate and catching up with friends and family I think we should be ok 


Jelly - yes really looking forward to the champagne this afternoon... 2 glasses and I'll be swinging from the chandelier as I don't really drink much anyway  just hope I don't fall asleep watching Strictly later as I love it! 

Em - fab news you ave your start date.....only 12 days to start

Meeting you ladies has been such a positive part of my IFV journey and think it is great that we can support each other throughout.  

Off to decorate the Xmas Tree now as hubby just delivered my glass of fizz....bye.


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Lizard

Hope you enjoy your fizz and christmas tree decorating 

Wow sounds really close when you say only 12 days!! I'm finding the drinking of water really hard too but gona take soe of advice and buy the 2L bottles when I go shopping this aft so know i'm drinking one every day.  

Ditto, this site has helped me so much already and all the lovely ladies i've met have ben and godsend and will be great for our upcoming journeys

Speak soon girls

xxxx


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Had my first few tears this evening  ....the local Roundtable knocked on the day this evening raising money and Father Christmas and his Sleigh were coming down the road and the lovely man said 'do you have any children that want to see Father Christmas'. Probably didn't help that a friend gave birth to a little girl this morning. Hubby made everything better with a big hug 

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Lizard

Sorry to hear you got upset  Must be something in the air. I went to sainsburys shopping this evening and ended up in tears as there was this women with two little boys and she was f*ing at them and pushing them around was horrible. Made me so sad as why do they get the chance to be mums and not us 
My DH gave me a bug hug too. Good job we've got our hubbies to make it all better

Anyway big hugs to you 

xxx


----------



## Jack5259 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi All, 

Im new to this forum and have been reading all of your posts, and was gobsmacked to see in someone's post that IVF is a three year wait in some places!  We are having our consultation for IVF in March after four failed IUIS and four rounds of clomid, all failed, obviously!!  Im feeling deflated as Im sure al of you know, after what seems like endless drugs, side effects, I responded really well, with my last IUI having five eggs, but nothing came of it.  

I have a few questions, I plan to take about three weeks off work for IVF which the clinic have told me should be scheduled for around May or June.  What sort of jobs do you all do, amd are you taking any time off for it?  Just wondering, my job is particularly stressful at the moment, and thayt is the last thing I need.  Just wondered what all your plans werwe?  Also, are you having sedation for the egg retrieval or a GA?  That bit Im nervous about.  Have had a few sleepless nights over it all.


----------



## naima (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi everyone.

Im new to this website,  just joined the website 3-4 days ago. I had my first fertiliyu appt in august and we was given a bunch of tests and also was booked for ivf for march 2012. I was really surprised that i was booked for ivf on the first appt and happy that it was only a 9 month wait. After all the test went for a follow up appt n found out my hubby has low sperm count. Our dr said they wont trying anyother fertility treatment except for ivf. I was really upset. Bt now i just cant wait. 

Every month when i start my period i cry so much bcos still i have hope that maybe i myt be pregnant this month. 

I work at a gp surgery. My dr/ boss is great- she will b helping me with the injections bcos me n my husband r too scared.lol i will b taking time off work once the eggs are retrieved for abt 3 weeks

good luck to everyone


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

HI ladies, hope you all had a lovely weekend   Lots for me to read & catch up on this morning, I havent got access on here at evenings & weekends at the mo, only on my phone and its just no good on this site  

Lizard - your 'essay' is great will be taking a few tips from that   We had the round table christmas thing at my moms last week, it is so lovely, santa got off his sleigh and came over to my neices and asked what they wanted, if they had been good etc. I got all emotional too, and couldnt help thinking that next year i could be there with my own baby   When do you start d/r?

Hi Jelly & Em hope your both well. Youre the day before me em, eeek its next week cant believe it !! Shortly followed by you Jelly. 

We are all so close together its so nice having others to share it with. Think we will all be there for each other over the coming weeks   Its really happening isnt it !!

Yeah we are all different and do whats best for our bodies. I wont be drinking at all once d/r starts, im not much of a drinker anyway so am not too bothered but this is our only chance at it so i have to do everythin i can to help it along. And the same for eating certain foods etc. Will try the caffeine free diet coke thanks, hubby drinks decaf coffee now too  

Hi Jack & Naima   My job isnt very stressful, i work in an accounts office and i plan to have a few days off after et then go back to work. My boss knows all about the treatment so i know they will be good with me at work, but like i say its not  stressful or physical so i should be ok. Although i am a bit worried that my et will be around month end which is my busy time at work lol. But it will have to work around me for a change  . Thats really good that you can get help with the injections, i would love that lol, not looking forward to injecting, but it has to be done  

AFM. Had a lovely weekend at the inlaws, didnt eat to much (unlike normal when i go there lol) My bmi is 27 so im trying to get it down a bit before next fri when i go. Will relax about it then cos obv may put some on when on meds and can eat over xmas   Back at work today, but only 4 days, using the last of my hol friday to finish of my xmas shopping  

Lots of love & baby dust to you all

xxxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi all, my first time back on here for a while!  Im due to start ivf treatment in January, after 3 failed attempts at IUI.  The first attempt was a positive but sadly didn't stay that way.  After 2 more rollercoaster treatments we decided it was time to move onto ivf.

We are looking forward to getting back to it, as at the moment we are both being pessimistic and thinking we'll never get there!

My boss has been great, and i've told him i hope and intend to have two weeks off work - want to do all I can to ensure i relax and give myself the best chances of this happening!

What are your views on weight?  My bmi is 30 and I really struggle with losing weight - another problem us pcos sufferers have!

xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hiya all, hope all is well

Lizard - sorry to hear that you had a bad day, you feeling any better now?
Robinson - Hows you petal?
Beckyboo - hope you had a good weekend at inlaws. So excited for you, bet you want to start NOW!! I do hehe. Like you, I will not be drinking when it all starts, think most ppl here dont, wouldnt want to risk it.. but for now, I do have a drink here and there   Yes, if you are a fan of fizzy drinks, then do try the caffeine free one   Re your man and decaff coffee, I have heard the op. Apparently we shouldnt have it but been told and read that the men still should as could be good for swimmers.. as my man hasnt got the best stuff he is still drinking it   there is so many different advice out there, you just have to follow whats true in your heart.
Jack5259 - welcome, sorry to hear that last few attemps hasnt worked for you, 2012 will be your year   I dont work so havent got this issue re time off, but sure ladies here will give you advice. Have heard from some that they went stir crazy while at home during 2ww tho.. so if you do take that time off, maybe keep busy. 
Naima - welcome hun, hope all is well and wishing you too all the best 

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome SS   looks like some of us will be starting around the same time  

xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Silliest sausage  

Good luck with your treatment. 

BMI is a nightmare and i personally think it is a load of rubbish !! We are having tx on nhs and mine has to be under 29. When we had our first app at clinic it was 29.1 and its now 27.8 so im really pleased. Trying to get it a bit lower for when i start next week but then i will relax as it wont matter. It is so hard to lose weight. Have you been told you have to lose some?#

xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Beckyboo.....I wasn't really given advice on losing weight, other than the usual eat well and exercise.  I'm not the best with the exercise side of it, other than walking, but I don't really eat that badly, and yet I still have trouble losing weight.

I'm starting to worry that I haven't losy any, even though the doc said it's not the be all and end all to lose some.

Well done on your weight loss though, that's very good 
xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey hun  

To be honest if they havent told you to lose any i wouldnt worry too much about it. 30 isnt a high bmi, its healthy and i dont know much about pcos, but i have heard that it can cause weight gain, sometimes it is impossible to lose weight. I have found on my weight loss journey your body stops and its as if its saying 'this is the weight i am meant to be'. I used to be 18 stone   i was a big girl and i lost the first 4 stone no problem, but the last 2 and a bit have been really hard. At the mo im only eating fruit in the day and a healthy meal at night and that seems to be shifting the last few pounds. I cant wait to start eating properly again next friday lol.

Are you nhs or private? 

xxxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm NHS, and yes, PCOS does cause weight gain, so kinda can't be helped, but suppose i'm just feeling a little down about it all at the moment, and thinking only 3 weeks to go..........
xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

Aw hun, try not to get down about it, try to think positive too, as in 3 weeks to go and it starts yay  

. If its not going to stop your treatment starting them i wouldnt worry about it, just try to stay healthy. They told me mine had to be below 29, but maybe they are more leniant with pcos? Or maybe it could be dependant on your pct? I have heard some poeople say they have been accepted at 30

xxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi girls,

Hope you've had a nice weekend. 

Welcome ss, naima and Jack. Nice to meet you.

Naima- Sorry to hear your sad every month but its completely normal. I was the same until I found out the reason for being unable to concieve naturally. Now i'm crying for hormonal reasons instead  

Jack- I work for the nhs as a therapist and they have been brillant and allowing me whatever I need off. Although Iam considering taking some annual leave at some of the stages as feel this is fair. I am being sedated for e/c and am not really worried about it as nothing can be as painful as the hycosy procedure 

Jelly- hey hun. I'm good thanks. Had abit of an emotional weekend with lots of outbursts of tears but seem to be ok today  Can't believe me, you and Beckyboo will be so close together. So nice. My hubbys cutting down on caffiene as he does drink over 10cups a day  But hes not cutting it out completely like you say I think men need it for swimmers and ZW recommends 3-4 cups for men but none for women 

Beckyboo- OMG!! Were starting down/reg next week. I'm like you wish I had someone to do my injections but i'm sure we'll get used to it. What times your appt? Mines 11am Thursday

As for weight I wouldn't worry too much. Our clinic doesn't except anyone with bmi over 35. So anything below can't be that bad. I suppose its personal choice on how you feel about it.

Sorry if I missed anyone

Em xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

I think im gonna have to get hubby to go back to regular coffee !! I knew i should have read up on it myself, he told me that he had heard no caffeine for him. Never listem to a man  

Im being sedated i think but not knocked out. Ive never had anything else done apart from a smear so ive no idea what to expect pain wise, apart from what others have said.

My app is fri at 9.30 am, OMG OMG Next week, woohoo. Do you know what meds you are on first? I am on suprecur. Not that it means anything to me lol

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello girls, everyone is sounding well and happy today - LOVE IT!  

Re weight, has any of you tried the yeast free diet? Really good for losing weight quickly but safe! I did it for a while, not for weight issue but for headaches and acne. Yeast can be really bad for some ppl. For a quick fix for coming week, maybe just cut out yeast and sugar??   sugar feeds the yeast in your body which make you swell....

Anyway, soo excited for all of you inc me lol, cant wait to get started
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

Ive not heard of that diet. Wish i had in the past as i get real bad spots   Ah well im not gonna change anything now with tx so close, 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

so did I.. dont anymore really, a few here and there yes.. but turns out it was the yeast and sugar that affected me badly. Used to get really bad big boils horrid. 
Anyway, yes you so close now so wouldnt worry about it  
xx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Lol Beckyboo. I know can't trust a man 
It could all be aload of tosh but you have to do what you can as don't want anything to blame if fails  Thats how I feel anyway

Not long for us now. I got my ivf package in post today  Loads of forms to fill in and my appt card 

Speak soon 

Em xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Em, wow, onlya few days away now hey  
Have fun filling in the forms hehe.., I did mine a while back, starting to hate them hehe.. cant believe how much paperwork there is.
xxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Jelly. Gona sit down with DH one night this week and fill them in 

xx


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow, our little thread had got busy the past 48 hours! Glad to hear lots of high spirits with just afew tears thrown in for good measure! 

Jack - welcome to FF and this thread, it's a great place for support and certainly is helping me. I haven't really given EC much thought. I  have a very high pain thresh-hold so it wasn't something I'm worried about, but I have read afew posts on different threads re others being worried about it...only natural I think. I'll let you know how I get on as ours will be sometime week of 16 jan! 

Niama - welcome too and we all know how you are feeling.

Silliest Sausage - got your PM. I haven't forgotten about it but will reply tomorrow night as hubby away tomorrow and I can give you an answer that it deserves!  

Beckyboo - way to go girl....HUGE congratulations on losing 4 stone. That is amazing. 

Jelly - you sound on very good form. I'm feeling a lot better thanks, it was just Saturday that through me when asked 'do you have children that want to see Santa'. 

Em & Beckyboo - only a week to go til DR for you. Jelly - only 2 weeks to wait, which means you can have a glass of fizz for all of us on Christmas day 

AFM  - just back from having a relaxing facial...it was my treat to myself for officially starting tx tomorrow. YES -I start DR tomorrow on the nasal spray which is twice a day 12 hours apart. Think I'm going to go with the 9am/9pm time as want a lie-in over Christmas! OMG...I can't believe we are actually on the eve of starting our IVF journey to make our gorgeous baby 

Love,   and   to you all.

Lizard xx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Lizard,

OMG!! Can't believe its the eve of your journey, Arrgghhh!!  
Sooooo pleased your feeling better and are being good to yourself. Maybe I need more me time. Facial sounds lovely 

I cannot believe me and beckyboo will be starting our down/reg in just over a week 

Keep positive hun as you sound so excited and positive.

Lots and lots of luck and baby dust for your journey Lizard 

2012 is your year 

Keep us updated on what to expect unless its really bad 

Em xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Lizard, I look forward to your reply, thank you!  

Also, happy Eve of your journey!  Sending lots of wishes and prayers for you   

XX


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks Em & SS. I'll def keep you posted on how it's going!

Sitting here now laughing as find it funny that the next 3 weeks might be a 'rehearsal' for what it's like when we reach the menopause! I'm sure our DH/DP won't be laughing though!  

Lizard xx


----------



## naima (Dec 4, 2011)

Hiya wishing u all da best with your fertility treatment.

I have pcos n i just found out in july n my gp started me on metformin tbs. Anyone else on medication bcos of pcos?? 

Beckyboo well done on the weight loss. 12months before i found out i had pcos i gained 14 kilos in one year. Every month my clothes were getting tighter and i was getting so upset.lol bt since i have started da tbs my weight has stayed still, its not going back down bt also its not getting higher.

Also wondering all da girls who are having ivf under the nhs, how many cycles are u allowed to have under nhs? Im under enfield pct so i am only entitled to only one cycle. Which is so unfair.


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Lizard - thinking of you today starting the nasal spray. I wanted that rather then injections but my clinic doesnt do that anymore  

Naima - I am doing ivf privately. I could have it on nhs but I am not very good at waiting so decided to just pay up lol. If I go with nhs then I will also only get one go at it. Cant believe some get 3!!
Hope you well

Hello to all you lovely ladies out there  

xxx


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

OMG - I've just done it! Feels good and exciting.... 

Hope you all have great days.

Lizard xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Great for you Lizard.. soooo excited for you  
xxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey girls,

Well done Lizard. Lucky you on the nasal spray  Like you Jelly at our clinic its injections 

Hey Naima- I am paying privately too as my DH has a son from previous marriage. Very unfair as we don't actually have any children of our own. But if we did get nhs would only be one go.Anyway a baby is priceless so we don't mind. Do you know when you will start ivf or if your def doing ivf?

Hope everyone else is well 

Em xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi ladies, hope you are all well  

Happy 1st day of d/r Lizard   Exciting stuff !!

Im nhs and only get one go, but if i was in the next county i would get 3. So wrong how it works  

Not long for the rest of us now   

Im not good today, having a down day. My nan is poorly in hospital, think she is going to have to go into a home but shes not having none of it. No-one can look after her anymore though, she is unsafe at night in her bungalow, has had a couple of falls recently, been diagnosed as diabetic and the meds she is on seem to be sending her a bit funny   She is 88 so i know its expected but she is the only grandparent i have ever had and i dont see her as being as old as she is. She has always been so healthy & younger than what she is but these last couple of weeks she has really gone down hill.

Also my father in law has been told this morn he has prostate cancer. I dont know much yet hubby rang me briefly this morn cos they had been hosp for biopsy results, i should know more later but i think it is early. And he is fit & healthy otherwise.  Cant believe it.

Sorry for having a moan im just having a down day, just needed to get it out. i feel its all bad news at the moment, want some good news.

Sorry again girlies

Lots of love

xxxx


----------



## trinibabe (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello ladies, just wanted to introduce myself, as I am new to IVF too. I have my first appointment at ARGC on 29 December. I had all my tests previously at my local clinic then my acupuncturist suggested I change to ARGC as they get such good results. It was really good to read that you too are experiencing the same anxieties and excitment as I have been. It is all I can think about. I should be working now, but instead I am on here! see what I mean


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Beckyboo - so sorry you feeling down, its a lot to take in in a short amount of time. Hope you get some more info later from hubby re his dad. 
Its good to let it all out hun, so go for it
Thinking of you
xxx

Hello trinibabe and welcome, lots of lovely ladies here to talk to and get support  
xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks Jelly, will hopefully find out more later. Just cant believe it, he is so fit & healthy.. Another way in this world is so mean & cruel  

Hi Trinibabe, welcome. Hope your appointment goes well on the 29th, we are all lovely and supportive here   Im the same, on here when i should be working It is addictive lol

Lots of love everyone

xxx


----------



## naima (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi,

Beckyboo- sorry to hear abt ur grandma. My granma too has diabetes and it just making her so weak. Its not too bad at a home , atleast she will have company and around da clock care when she needs it. And so sorry abt ur father in law- treatment is much better now, hopefuly they caught it early.

Hi Robinson- im starting ivf 28th febuary. I cant wait- bcos i am only entitled to one cycle i will be freezing the embryos and then if i need to have another go, then it wont cost too much. 

Hey jelly thanks for the support. Nobody else can imagine what we are going thru. 

Take care


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Beckyboo - I am so sorry to hear about your Nan and your father-in-law and how sad and upset that has made you. Hopefully being with you hubby tonight has helped you talk it through and understand a little more. Big   to you x

Trinibabe - welcome to this thread and look forward to getting to know you over the coming weeks  

Em, Jelly & Naima hope you girls have had good days  

Love,   and   to you all xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

How you doing Beckyboo

Hope all is well with everyone.. weekend soon.. look at me wishing my life away hehe
xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

Good morning  

Im loads better today thanks hun, thanks all of you for your kind words  

Father in law has got to go for an mri before xmas, and surgery next year i think. By the sounds of it they think they have got it early so i think they are hopeful he will be ok, as he is fit & healthy etc so fingers crossed. My nan is still in hosp but it is the best place at the mo whilst they get her medication sorted. Also found out last night one of our friends, dads has had a stroke and hast lost all his speech and right side   Just makes you realise that we are getting old as daft as it sounds. Have to stay positive though xxx

Hope you are all ok?

Yay nearly the weekend. Ive only got tomorrow left at work, then my wknd starts. Finish my christmas shopping on friday, then going ro the German market in Birmingham on Saturday, that should be fun   Anyone else got any plans?

Only 9 days till d/r starts      

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey all

Beckyboo- very sorry to hear about your grandma. Cannot imagine how hard it must be seeing her needing so much support she needs to consider a residential home. I work in the nhs and see many families go through the process of placing their parents and grandparents in long term care. Not an easy task. Sorry your father in law has cancer too. What a cruel world we live in  I ope you can keep your chin up and look forward to ivf still 

Lizard- hope down reg is going well for you and DH  I've had manic couple of days with work and seeing friends. Feeling much better physically and mentally this week 

Jelly- Hope your ok hun?

Hey Trinibabe and welcome to this thread. Lots of lovely ladies to talk to here 

Naima- Hope your well? Feb will be here before you know it

 xxx


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey guys

My apologies for my recent absence, work has been hectic... barely had enough time to sleep, shouldn't have bothered coming home most nights as I was back in at work within hours! lol

Hope you guys are all fine and a warm welcome to new replies.

Going to read through all your posts properly now as I finally have some free time... lol x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

i have started a new thread for ladies undergoing their first ivf

Here is a link to the thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277538.new#new

Em


----------

